
Craftsman’s famous lifetime warranty in question after $900M sale - kjhughes
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/craftmans-famous-lifetime-warranty-in-question-after-900-million-sale-202603636.html
======
feld
Ace Hardware also has a lifetime warranty on ACE branded tools.

"Ace Brand hand tools are guaranteed for life. Our full lifetime warranty
states that if any Ace Brand hand tool, used for its intended purpose, fails
to fulfill your expectations, return it to any Ace store location for a free
replacement of the same or similar item. This warranty provides you with the
ultimate quality assurance."

I worked at one in high school and bought a ton of tools at discount.
Customers regularly came in, bought a tool such as a drillbit, returned a few
hours later after breaking it and were handed a new one on the spot no
questions asked.

------
pitaa
I see this as a sad day for the once-great Sears. Even though the quality of
Craftsman tools had been slipping as of late, to see Sears sell off the brand
entirely is another step in picking clean the bones of the Sears Roebuck &
Company.

------
burntrelish1273
Possible crapola. I have a ton of modern Craftsman tools in addition to some
heirloom Craftsman (wooden-handle screwdrivers), Snap-on, Mac and others.
Let's hope Stanley B&D (ticker: SWK) honors Craftsman commitments as a
"premium" brand.

